# Jamestown Ice?



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've heard people have been out on the res already for a week almost two now. Any luck yet? How's the ice? I will be heading out this weekend to set up permanent if it's good yet. will update after.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hear it's spotty from the few I know out. Ice is about 6-7 inches last I heard going from Smokies to Pelican point. Knowing that lake people are probably driving on it now but I think I'd hold off still.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Fished to the north of 5 mile in between the landing and the boat club in 12 to 18 ft of water, 6 fish 1 keeper, ice was about 8" thick or so, didn't get out a ruler, but by this weekend you will see knuckleheads with full size trucks out there i am sure


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

There was people driving out on the ice, not far though. I saw at least a foot of good solid crystal clear ice.... through an inch of water as all the snow melted. didn't fish much, but got a small walleye on a buck shot spoon in 18 ft. of water.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been out a few times and have had some luck. Ice is pretty decent around 5 to 6 inches.


----------



## derrhunter101 (Dec 16, 2005)

i have been out about four times and have got four fish 3 walleyes and a crappie. have been fishing at the boat club and a secret little place be smokies. there is about 12 inches but its not the best ice.last weekend between me and my freind we caught 8 walleyes and only one keeper.


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

Spent the last three days out on the res. Monday I got onto a ridge in 20-24' and saw countless eyes on the camera. Pulled 15 eyes at 9-13", 1 perch at 12" and a pike at 24". Best day I've had yet there. Just want some eyes to keep next time!


----------

